# Spielname gesucht - Wer kennt sich aus?



## futility (15. März 2009)

Hallo Zockerexperten!


Wie es manchmal so ist erinnert man sich nach einiger Zeit wieder an ein bestimmtes PC Spiel, der Name fällt einem aber auf Teufel komm raus nicht ein. Deshalb zähle ich hier auf euer Fachwissen.

Ich versuche das Spiel, so gut ich mich erinnere, knapp zu beschreiben und die Details, die mir einfallen so gut es geht mit anzuführen.


Folgende Beschreibung (teilw. wirklich nur Einnerungsfetzen):
- 2. Weltkriegstrategiespiel
- erschienen vor ca. 3-6 Jahren
- Steuerung "von oben"
- vergleichbare Spiele: Company of Heroes oder Commandos
- man kämpft gegen Deutsche

- man musste mit einer Handvoll Soldaten durch die Karte laufen und meist irgendwelche Aufgaben (Gebäude zerstören, Hinterhalt für Panzerkolonne vorbereiten etc.)
- man konnte tote Gegner oder Truhen nach Waffen durchsuchen und jeden einzelnen seiner Soldaten damit ausrüsten
- dynamische Landschaft: was halt wirklich cool war: die Soldaten der Gegner haben sich flexibel hinter Deckungen versteckt. Wurde diese zerstört, haben sie sich eine neue gesucht
- Panzer und andere Fahrzeuge konnten bestiegen und gesteuert werden. Dabei kam es vor, dass z.B. die Panzerkette aufgrund von Beschuss beschädigt wurde. Dann musste man mit einem seiner Soldaten ausgestattet mit Reparaturkoffer diese wieder Reparieren.
- Die eigenen Soldaten eröffneten ggf. selbständig das Feuer, sobald Gegner in Reichweite und Sichtfeld kamen (konnte man aber glaube ich auch einstellen)
- es gab da ein Mission an die ich mich recht genau erinnere: auf  einem Feld sollten Holzstapel mit Benzin übergossen und dann angezündet werden, damit ein Flugzeug dann auf diesem Feld landete
- Munition musste genauso wie z.B. Granaten gesammelt werden und war nicht unendlich. Die Munition musste zudem zur Waffe passen
- Löste man Alarm aus, kamen mehr deutsche Soldaten auf die Karte


Vielleicht ist ja jemand unter euch, dem mit dieser zugegebenermaßen etwas verstümmelten Beschreibung ein Licht aufgeht?

Würde mich sehr freuen.


LG, Futility


----------



## Conan (15. März 2009)

Dachte ich hätte es...hab mich vertan.


----------



## Antijur (15. März 2009)

commandos oder so ähnlich könnte es sein


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2009)

Das hoert sich fuer mich auch stark nach Commandos an.


----------



## Pommes (15. März 2009)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es Soldiers Heroes of World War II ist.
Soldiers: Heroes of World War II
Hammergeiles Spiel


----------



## futility (16. März 2009)

Also Commandos und Company of Heroes ist es wie gesagt nicht. Diese Spiele sind dem gesuchten aber sehr ähnlich.

Danke @Whoosaa. Genau das ist es!!! JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! 

@ All: schaut euch das Game echt mal an. Ist wirklich DER HAMMER!!


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2009)

futility schrieb:


> Also Commandos und Company of Heroes ist es wie gesagt nicht. Diese Spiele sind dem gesuchten aber sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Danke @Whoosaa. Genau das ist es!!! JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> @ All: schaut euch das Game echt mal an. Ist wirklich DER HAMMER!!



Net Whoosaa, light-clocker wars.


----------



## futility (16. März 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Net Whoosaa, light-clocker wars.



Jo, da hast du wohl Recht. Also, ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten und speziell natürlich light-clocker für eure Hilfe.


Und jetzt kauft euch alle das Spiel, das ist nämlich so was von geil!!!


----------



## Pommes (16. März 2009)

Bitte gerne. Ich spiele es schon seit Release, im LAN einfach nur der Hammer


----------

